# Duck Season dates???



## Bowhunter24 (Dec 23, 2006)

Can anyone help me out and let me know when the end of duck season is, thanks


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 23, 2006)

Jan. 28

Look on DNR webpage for regulations.


----------



## awstapp (Dec 23, 2006)

*duck dates*

last day of the season is Jan 28 you can see the dates and limits @ gohuntgeorgia.com


----------

